# Concert recordings



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

When I was young, I used to collect many live recordings of various bands (some bootlegs, but mostly taped by those in the audience/crowd).

I am wondering whether such recordings exist in the Classical world, and are they traded online/using various boards/websites?

Thanks.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, unless these recordings were made with the performers' permission and the rightful fees paid, any such 'pirate' recording would be illegal. There ARE some pirates in circulation, but performers and venue managers are much vigilant nowadays in preventing such illegal recordings being made. I myself 'confiscated' a recording Walkman many years ago when I saw someone ready to make such a recording in one of London's concert halls.

And, of course, trading in such recordings would be HIGHLY unlawful!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ah, the technicalities*

First off, a correction:_ "(some bootlegs, but mostly taped by those in the audience/crowd)."_. Those 'audience recordings' _are_ bootlegs. Just examine the term 'bootleg' - see the reference? Commercialized copies of FM broadcasts are 'pirates', not bootlegs.

Second off, some performers in concerts/recitals specifically approve the making of bootlegs (which makes the term inappropriate?); Sokolov reportedly takes this stance.

Third off, and irrespective of any_ legal_ maneuvers and restrictions, FM broadcasts of concerts _logically_ put the music 'out there', usable for any non-commercial purposes.

:devil:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I've recorded a few classical concerts from this radio channel:
http://sites.radiofrance.fr/francemusique/em/concert-soir/avenir.php?e_id=80000056

Plus some recordings from BBC3.


----------



## Clov (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks - a stupid question perhaps but how do you record from an online radio station?


----------

